# How Tall Are You?



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm 5' 5" (165.1 cm).

Just wanted to lighten up the mood a little!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL this is random. I'm kind of a shorty. 5' 2".


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm 5'2.. Ok 5 1 and a half


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

5' 11"

I went to dinner & a concert tonight with 2 friends who are identical twins.
Anne is 6'1" and Beth is 6'2"
I was the short one!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jun 17 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792978


> 5' 11"
> 
> I went to dinner & a concert tonight with 2 friends who are identical twins.
> Anne is 6'1" and Beth is 6'2"
> I was the short one!![/B]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm a petite 5'2"


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

5 ft 4.5 inches :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm also short...only 5' 3 3/4"...almost 5'4".  ...My husband is 6'5". lol


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm 5'4". At least I'm not as short as some of the women in my family. My mom and grandma are both under 5 feet.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

5'3 and 1/3... seems like a lot of us are shorties so far

i wish i had an extra few inches!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

5'3 here


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

5' 2"


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

5' 6 1/2", I always wished I was shorter!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jun 18 2009, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793019


> 5' 6 1/2", I always wished I was shorter![/B]


Me too! I always wanted to either be really short or really tall, not in between.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm 1,70 mt, maybe 5'7"? Not sure on this conversion.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Anouk @ Jun 18 2009, 01:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793044


> I'm 1,70 mt, maybe 5'7"? Not sure on this conversion.[/B]


That's about 5'6".


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 18 2009, 07:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793061


> QUOTE (Anouk @ Jun 18 2009, 01:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793044





> I'm 1,70 mt, maybe 5'7"? Not sure on this conversion.[/B]


That's about 5'6".
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I stand "tall" at 5 feet flat. I'm really small.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792994


> I'm also short...only 5' 3 3/4"...almost 5'4".  ...My husband is 6'5". lol[/B]



WOW! Nick is 6 feet and I thought that was tall :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok...I am 5'7".


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm 5'6" and i'm the shortest of the females in my family. My mom is 5'9" and sister is 5' 11 1/2".


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm the tallest female in my family coming in at 5'4"

Linda


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792994


> I'm also short...only 5' 3 3/4"...almost 5'4".  ...My husband is 6'5". lol[/B]


Lisa, we are very similar. 

I am 5' 3 1/4" (every 1/4 inch counts! and my husband is 6'2". I am almost the smallest one in my family - my 14 year old sister is 1" taller and my 13 year old brother is 2" taller. The only person smaller than me is my 10 year old foster sister (and Hunter of course!).


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

5ft 5 1/2 I shrunk 1/2


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am 5' 4"....the shortest girl in the family except for mom who a bit shorter.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

4' 11" .... and shrinking! LOL


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm 6' 2". I hate being this tall, except when it comes to reaching things from high shelves. 

Josie says: I'm....well....I don't know how tall I am....


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 18 2009, 07:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793133


> I'm 6' 2".[/B]


I LOVE you! I'll bet you're elegant, even if you don't see yourself that way.
Stand proud Girlfriend! You'd be amazed at how many people admire your beauty, even if they never tell you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

5'2....I kinda like being on the shorter side except when it comes to buying long dresses and pants! EVERYTHING has to be tailored! 

DH is only 5'7. If we have kids one day they have no shot at being tall LOL! :no2:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

5' 3" and I'm the tallest girl in my family!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

5'7" - I giggled when I see people add 1/2 or 1/4 inch, LOL. I can be 5'6" 1/2 if I slouch :rochard: Sometimes I like to be shorter k:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 18 2009, 02:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793072


> I stand "tall" at 5 feet flat. I'm really small. [/B]


I'm 5 feet too! But I always wear heels/wedges so people just assume I'm taller haha


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

With 2 grandmothers at 4'10" and 4'11"..... my mother is 5'5" my dad is 6'2"..... I ended up on the short side of things... I am 5'2" and *1/2* .. and *YES*... that *HALF* is *IMPORTANT* because it allows me to be 5'3" on my drivers license.... when I got mine, they didn't have a *"half"* option... it was either go shorter or taller... 


Of course, there are days that I'm 5'5" and a *HALF* and I love it... makes me feel thinner... hahahahahahahahaha :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 18 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793133


> I'm 6' 2". I hate being this tall, except when it comes to reaching things from high shelves.
> 
> Josie says: I'm....well....I don't know how tall I am....[/B]




Tall is beautiful !!! Look at Michelle Obama.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm short too only 5'2", but my fiance on the other hand is a giant (a very gentle giant) at 6'6".


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

One summer when I was 13yrs I grew to 5'10" and stayed there. 
I always hated being so tall and big boned. I wanted to be
tiny like my friends. I hated having clothing problems like finding
long enough jeans. 

Now, I am glad I am a tall girl! I married a man my same height and could not feel
any more comfortable in my own skin. 

So, thats my story!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm 5'5" and the tallest female in my family.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have always wished I was taller. I am short and my husband was 6'.
It was really hard to dance with him being so much shorter than he was. And yes, I have to alter everything even petite is not short enough. And don't even get me started when I go grocery shopping, everything it seems I need is always on the top shelf. I usually have to grab someone taller to help me get things I need down, it is downright embarassing. If only I was 3" taller.
I am 4'11 1/2" and yes that extra percentage really counts.
My daughter is short also but she is 5' and both my sons are 6'1"
Go figure.

Lucy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm 5'8. I'm the shortest sibling too. My sister is 5'10 and my "little" brother is 6'6.

Hubby is 6'0 and he is also the shortest sibling.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 17 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792971


> I'm 5'2.. Ok 5 1 and a half [/B]


Me too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

5'6" 1/2


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm 5'5 and fine with my height but I almost always wear at a 2.5 to 3 inch heal. I found early on in business that my height helped - especially since most of the men I worked with were about 5'7-5'10. My fiance is 6'0 which actually seems kinda short sometimes for me. LOL I'm used to really tall men my dad and brother are both 6'2 and a lot of the men I've worked with are about 6'5. 

If your tall be proud of it! 

Leslie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm 5' 1-1/2". I don't mind except I lost half an inch somewhere in the past couple years. Has
anyone found it? LOL


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm 5' 3.5" - I always wear heals, eve the wedged flip flops .. I just hate flat shoes.

Funny story, my daughters best friends are here staying with us from Michigan. We all went out to eat Sushi and they were going to a last minute invite to a graduation party - well my middle daughter was working and met us there in her flats, she took one look at the other girls in their heels and asks me for mine under the table in the restaurant .. (we are the same size 7) ..

So they are in their heels and I am walking back to my car in flats ... they were making fun of me saying they never knew how short I actually was :shocked: .. :w00t: 

I'd love to be 5' 6" that would be ideal ..


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

5'8'" since 6th grade! Never another inch!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jun 18 2009, 11:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793241


> 5'8'" since 6th grade! Never another inch![/B]


I've been 5'8 since 8th grade. I always thought I would grow more in high school.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm 5' 1-3/4" 

I usually wear very high heels though. I was at a wedding a few months ago and the shoes I was wearing have 5" heels. My boyfriend's friend (who I had never met) couldn't believe that I was so short when he saw me without my shoes on at the end of the night. High heels are great for shorties AND they help make you look so much thinner! I've never minded being short except when it comes to clothes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm 5'8" which doesn't really seem that tall to me, but my BFF is only 4'11"" and I've always teased her about how SHORT she is. She would love to wear heels all the time, but her feet are so tiny that she has to buy most of her shoes in the children's dept. She HATES going shoe shopping with me.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm 5'6" and happy with that. If I could have picked though,I would have added a few extra inches.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Well ladies no matter how we feel about our particular height at least she didn't ask what do we weigh :smrofl:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

5'1". Always the little one (used to be the young one too but that's over  Funny story about my shortness. I remember high school graduation was at Madison Square Garden in NYC and they wanted everyone walking in the theatre in size place with taller going in first. I ended up on the third floor with the elephants for the circus (and that lovely elephant poop odor) since I was so short. But I got a front row seat.  I also used to work with two guys who were around 6'4". At one party where there were sofas and attached end tables they picked me up and put me on the end table so I could talk to them eye to eye.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 18 2009, 01:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793260


> Well ladies no matter how we feel about our particular height at least she didn't ask what do we weigh :smrofl:[/B]


Umm... that was my next thread... :brownbag: 

JK, I would never do that, but I would not hesitate to state my weight if someone asked (what a <strike>dumb</strike> bold person that would be), no shame, no shame!!! LOL


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 18 2009, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793224


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 17 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792971





> I'm 5'2.. Ok 5 1 and a half [/B]


Me too!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too, and thank gd for J. Jill petites. :biggrin:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 18 2009, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793289


> QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 18 2009, 01:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793260





> Well ladies no matter how we feel about our particular height at least she didn't ask what do we weigh :smrofl:[/B]


Umm... that was my next thread... :brownbag: 

JK, I would never do that, but I would not hesitate to state my weight if someone asked (what a <strike>dumb</strike> bold person that would be), no shame, no shame!!! LOL 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Jun 18 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793246


> I usually wear very high heels.[/B]


<span style="font-family:Impact">what are high heels?</span>


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm 5'1 and I have a hard time finding clothes that fit! I'm like a monkey at the grocery store...if I cant reach it I will stand on a shelf so I can get what I want


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

My SIL told me that one year after the on set of menses girls stop growing in height.

I never new......did you guys know that?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm 5' 8" and am short in my household compared to my kids. My daughter is 6' and my son is 6' 5" and hubby 6'.




QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jun 18 2009, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793379


> My SIL told me that one year after the on set of menses girls stop growing in height.
> 
> I never new......did you guys know that?[/B]



Someone forgot to tell my daughter she grew all through high school!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just remembered this...My grandma was quite a character. When we would tell her how tall we were, she would say, "I didn't know they stacked sh*t that high!" :HistericalSmiley: :w00t:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I think I'm 5'3"  Haven't measured myself in awhile, don't have much interest, I'm known for being short.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

5' 7", I've always loved being tall.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I just measured at 5' 9". I used to be 5' 10". Where has that inch gone :confused1: Ah there it is... on my hips :biggrin:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Jun 19 2009, 03:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793742


> I just measured at 5' 9". I used to be 5' 10". Where has that inch gone :confused1: Ah there it is... on my hips :biggrin:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I'm 5' 4" 1/2". sort of in between you all, hehe. Here's another good one, how about shoe size???? I'm a size 6


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Karen542 @ Jun 19 2009, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793830


> how about shoe size???? I'm a size 6 [/B]


Seriously?
I wore a size 7 in 4th grade!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am 5' 5" tall and wear a size 7 shoe...........


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I wear a size 8 1/2. However, my feet are two different sizes, my left is an 8 and my right is an 8 1/2. LOL!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

haha, cool thread, Kim is 5'1", she wears a size 6 shoe and I am 6'1" and a 13 shoe, our son is 17, he is 5'11, maybe 6' now and wears a size 12


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792994


> I'm also short...only 5' 3 3/4"...almost 5'4".  ...My husband is 6'5". lol[/B]



I'm 5'2, and never married, but ALL of my boyfriends have been over 6'3! B) 

One of my doctors is a tall, balding man. I once asked him how tall he is, and he replied, "I'm 6'7, but my hair is only 6'5!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I have "duck" feet... short and wide. My shoe size-- when I can get it!-- is 4 1/2 D!

I usually have to settle for a 5 C.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I think my license says 6' 2" but the last time I was fitted for a tux they said 6' 3", so who knows. Peg says she is 5' 7".


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I'm 6' 0" tall


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Im 5' 2'' and I wear a size 8 shoe. I love/hate shoe shopping because I have an average size foot.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am 5' 7 3/4" 
my daughter is 5' 11 3/4" 

All of my friends were taller then me - i wanted to be at least 5'10" never made it


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am 5' 6"
My daughter is 6 '
My sister was 4' 11"

I would not have mind being a couple inches taller....so I could eat more. :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm 5'4" 
I wear size 38 IT (US 0) in clothes, but size 40 EU (US 9.5) in shoes!!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Have we moved on to our feet now? :HistericalSmiley: Ok shoe size varies I can fit into a 7.5 if its a wider shoe. In medium width, I take a 8-8.5 max. I have to try every pair no one could just buy me a pair of shoes- not that anybody was going to :smrofl:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm 5'2 1/2", and a size 6 shoe. Us wee ones seem to be in the majority. I don't know why we are made to feel like "short" is a bad word. I haven't found it has kept me down in any way. The top shelf in the grocery store might be a problem, but there is always a sweet looking guy coming down the isle who can help a cute petite girl with that problem.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 18 2009, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793260


> Well ladies no matter how we feel about our particular height at least she didn't ask what do we weigh :smrofl:[/B]



That's probably next!  I'm 5' 5"  Hmmm, shoe size for proper fit is 6 WW - but I'm not in the habit of paying an atrocious amount for my shoes. So I "settle" for a 7 W, and even those are hard to find.

To *mamapajamas*: I too know what's it like to have those wide feet, where the salesperson removes the shoes and asks if I'd like to try on the box! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm 5'1", but I SWEAR I used to be 5'2"!!! I don't know what happened . My shoes size is 5.5 or 6, depending on how pointy the shoe is!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jun 23 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795860


> QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 18 2009, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793260





> Well ladies no matter how we feel about our particular height at least she didn't ask what do we weigh :smrofl:[/B]



That's probably next!  I'm 5' 5"  Hmmm, shoe size for proper fit is 6 WW - but I'm not in the habit of paying an atrocious amount for my shoes. So I "settle" for a 7 W, and even those are hard to find.

[/B][/QUOTE]

I draw the line at preferred under wear styles.... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jun 23 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795860


> To *mamapajamas*: I too know what's it like to have those wide feet, *where the salesperson removes the shoes and asks if I'd like to try on the box! :HistericalSmiley:*


[/B]

OMG!! That cracked me up. Thanks for the, much needed, laugh ~ :smrofl: :walklikeanegyptian: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

OK, I'm 5'4 and wear a size 6 or 6 1/2 shoe depending......
My hubby is 5'11 and wears a size 13 shoe :chili: :embarrassed:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 23 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795842


> I'm 5'4"
> I wear size 38 IT (US 0) in clothes, but size 40 EU (US 9.5) in shoes!![/B]



Why did I have you pictured at about 5'9" or 5"10"? LOL! I also pictured you in very small sized clothes, so at least I got that right! LOL!

I'm 5'3", and I won't tell anything else. I'm happy, though, and that's what counts, isn't it? I used to be young, too. LOLOL!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jun 23 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796018


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 23 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795842





> I'm 5'4"
> I wear size 38 IT (US 0) in clothes, but size 40 EU (US 9.5) in shoes!![/B]



Why did I have you pictured at about 5'9" or 5"10"? LOL! I also pictured you in very small sized clothes, so at least I got that right! LOL!

I'm 5'3", and I won't tell anything else. I'm happy, though, and that's what counts, isn't it? I used to be young, too. LOLOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hahaha maybe my subliminal propaganda is working! Yes, I can tell that you are happy! And you are still very young!! You are such a sweetheart...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm 5.5". I have a size 1/2 shoe, along with an ass that would knock you out of the water.

Yes, I am short, have small feet, and a big butt.

Love BBH...Big Butt Henry :grouphug: 

I'm not "seeing" this. Your butt is big, however, I've not noticed the small feet ~ LBB

Oh, LBB, you're an idiot. How could you possibly notice anything!! ~ Joplin

Shut your trap, Jops, before I shut it for you! ~ LBB

Bring it on PAL ~ Joplin

Ooooops, gotta go. Help me Henry, Jops is after my ass!! ~ LBB

LBB, you haven't learned yet, have ya, little buddy. Jops rules. 
No way around it. Suck it up, you idiot. ~ Henry


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 23 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796055


> I'm 5.5". I have a size 1/2 shoe, along with an ass that would knock you out of the water.
> 
> Yes, I am short, have small feet, and a big butt.
> 
> ...



Deb,

I'm kind of moderately worried about you...  Your butt isn't THAT big...


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm 5' 6"


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

I am 5' 7½"


----------



## Lola&Lucci (May 24, 2005)

Welll I am the "baby" in my family, but was the biggest baby my mom had at 8lbs 13oz....21in long. Now i am 5'4 and 110lbs wet!!! My bro is 6'4 300+lbs....lol They all say I was so big when I was born now not so much!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

5'6 1/2" my hubby is 6'4"


----------

